# Hygene new security measures.



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So it looks like Hygene have made steps to prevent fakes being made by putting a scratch off security code on their boxes which can be authenticated.

It's a 16 digit code that when entered will take you to a new page on the site to show a picture of the anti counterfeiting sticker you have.

Pretty good idea really.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmm,

TBH security codes mean nothing, can be easily set up.

will check with my hygene guys, see if they know anything about it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> hmmm,
> 
> TBH security codes mean nothing, can be easily set up.
> 
> will check with my hygene guys, see if they know anything about it.


You should find out that this is legit mate as I have checked it out too


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

okey dokey.

where do you check the code? Whats the website given?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, my box I got the other day is the same as the pics.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Everyone will have these within the next month... Should be 2015 exp date.

I get super excited over the geekiest things


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> okey dokey.
> 
> where do you check the code? Whats the website given?


lol, just seen it on the box, duh!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Is the site up and running now?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> View attachment 141005
> 
> 
> Is the site up and running now?


Yes, checked mine on Saturday and came back fine.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, just seen it on the box, duh!


 :lol: so glad they did this, hopefully this should stop people getting stitched up with fakes!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: so glad they did this, hopefully this should stop people getting stitched up with fakes!


fingers crossed! Ive given up on explaining to people lol. I just grumble at them these days.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> fingers crossed! Ive given up on explaining to people lol. I just grumble at them these days.


Haha same!


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

so what ones are these replacing , the originals ? the dr lins ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

oxy2000 said:


> so what ones are these replacing , the originals ? the dr lins ?


The originals.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Least they have made a website to finally cut out the middle man.

The website looks proper snide though lol.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

In my professional opinion that website is a pile of crap. "Order today" takes you to a "contact us" form, trying to send a message returns "contact your local dealer". "Questions and answers" mentioned on "contact us" page doesn't even exist. It's as if they tried really hard to make this website as useless as possible.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

neverminder said:


> In my professional opinion that website is a pile of crap. "Order today" takes you to a "contact us" form, trying to send a message returns "contact your local dealer". "Questions and answers" mentioned on "contact us" page doesn't even exist. It's as if they tried really hard to make this website as useless as possible.


Why? Because they won't sell you GH direct!


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:



> Why? Because they won't sell you GH direct!


So what is that "Order today" link for? It would be equally useless to everyone, including retailers who may want to buy it in bulk.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

neverminder said:


> So what is that "Order today" link for? It would be equally useless to everyone, including retailers who may want to buy it in bulk.


Seriously?

Maybe underground labs should start advertising to the public via websites too!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

neverminder said:


> So what is that "Order today" link for? It would be equally useless to everyone, including retailers who may want to buy it in bulk.


I'm speechless!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Maybe underground labs should start advertising to the public via websites too!


They could put a few in the Daily Sport...or the Guardian so some of those skinny lefties can grow a bit.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

This new sticker hype.. It wont change anything.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You realise the vials are made before the boxes and stickers are added. Pretty easy for someone to copy the boxes and put any old sh1it inside once they add a hyge plastic cap...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

oh oh....now i have one too. Going under the Christmas Tree ha


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

neverminder said:


> In my professional opinion that website is a pile of crap. "Order today" takes you to a "contact us" form, trying to send a message returns "contact your local dealer". "Questions and answers" mentioned on "contact us" page doesn't even exist. It's as if they tried really hard to make this website as useless as possible.


I brought this up in a thread I started, this website is exactly the same as another fake one, and it's nothing to get a box printed up like that, everyone seems to just see HYGENE under the wheel and presume these are the real ones, I'm not convinced these are the originals everyone speaks of, but another fake one taking advantage of the hype over that box and wording.


----------



## JM9 (May 9, 2014)

Did anyone see results from new boxes


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

So how's the results from this black top hyges? I'm thinking to get some but heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

SvenPowerH said:


> So how's the results from this black top hyges? I'm thinking to get some but heard mixed reviews.


Switched from 10iu black tops to 3iu humatrope and lowering to 2iu cos the hand numbness is keeping me awake at night


----------

